# Talking to deceased loved ones again?



## Bryannguyen (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,
My name is Bryan Nguyen and I'm a computer science engineering student at the University of toledo. I'm here to gain input on a programming project that I have. The goal of the project is to be able to help people cope with the passing of their loved ones, be it, close friends, mother, father, sons or close relatives, through virtual reality. In his virtual world, the person would be able to engage in conversation with their deceased loved one. Everything about the deceased virtual person would be accurate, from the way they speak and sound, to the way they dress, act and look. My question is, would you want the opportunity to be able to see your deceased loved one and be able to talk to them again, as if they were standing if front of you? 

- Bryan Nguyen


----------



## Lon (Jul 15, 2017)

No!!


----------



## Wren (Jul 15, 2017)

In a heartbeat....


----------



## charry (Jul 15, 2017)

never


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

:wave:   Hi Charry.  Welcome.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 15, 2017)

Not really but I have an ex who died owing me an apology.  If you could make that happen, I might consider it.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 15, 2017)

Sure, but there would not be a source of data to draw from, in order to virtually replicate the way they "speak and sound, to the way they dress, act and look."

The only way to get such information would be to [somehow] harvest it directly from the brains of the loved ones, but I don't see that as being possible, for quite some time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2017)

No, it's not real.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2017)

No, as I feel like they are around me.  I was told one time by a friend that "sensed" things that my dad would leave a penny on the ground sometimes to let me know that he was watching over me.  Ever since then I have picked up a penny when I see one on the ground.  I always say "thanks daddy" and keep it.  Most folks won't pick up a penny but I will.  Guess its part of being frugal all of my life.  I said frugal not cheap.


----------



## Bryannguyen (Jul 15, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Sure, but there would not be a source of data to draw from, in order to virtually replicate the way they "speak and sound, to the way they dress, act and look."
> 
> The only way to get such information would be to [somehow] harvest it directly from the brains of the loved ones, but I don't see that as being possible, for quite some time.



I was thinking that I would get all the information through videos, voice recordings, or photos. From there, I would write code to replicate the person's voice, physical look and characteristics from the images or voice recordings. The code would also hold  a "memory bank" for words and phrases. The technology is there to do what I just said above.  In order to be able to get a realistic virtual character,  before or after the person passes away, friends or families would have to submit media files to me. Of course, this would be confidential information and a legal agreement would have to be made between both parties. This is just one example I can see with creating a realistic virtual being. 


The next example would be to interact with past important figures or certain deceased people. In today's age, we have Facebook, YouTube, and we have our phones. All of these, gives a person the ability to leave a permanent virtual imprint after they die. What these technologies allow you to do is gain a glimpse of  who a person was when they were alive. I want to take this a step further. This technology, if made, would give a person the ability to leave a permanent footprint on this world that is interactive. I mean, think about having the opportunity to interact and talk to Martin Luther King Jr., Ramses, Stalin, JFK, or any important past figures in history. This idea isn't new. Biographies, museums and autobiographies all center around this idea. However, they still don't truly capture someone's character. Everything is left to the imagination of the viewer or reader.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2017)

No thank you.

I like the idea but not for communicating with my deceased family members and friends.

It sounds like a creative tool for teaching history, an interactive museum, an interesting idea to bring musicians and performers back from the grave or you might be able to make a fortune in the porn industry creating interactive supermodels for lonely old men.

Good luck!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 15, 2017)

I talk to my Mom and Dad everyday. That's enough for me. Maybe they hear me maybe not but it brings me comfort. I don't even like the videos of singers who sing with their deceased loved ones. I think the first one I saw was of Hank Williams Jr. singing with his father. Gave me the goose bumps and not in a nice way.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 15, 2017)

No thank you..


----------

